# Comment changer la police d' écriture de Mountain Lion



## the-dark (24 Août 2012)

Bonjours.





J' aimerais savoir si il est possible de changer le police d' écriture sur mountain lion .
Si il n' existe pas de logiciel ou autre pour changer la police, j' ai trouvé sur le net que l' on peut la changer en installant un thème mais je ne sait pas comment en crée .
Merci d' avance pour vos réponse .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2012)

La même méthode qu'ici.


----------



## the-dark (24 Août 2012)

Merci beaucoup, sa marche nickel  .


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends j'ai changé la police de pratiquement tout, sauf de la barre de menu...., comment faut-il faire ?


----------



## the-dark (31 Août 2012)

Pour que tous les changement soient effectuer il faut que tu redémarre ton mac .


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Août 2012)

C'est fait mais aucun résultat :mouais:


----------



## the-dark (31 Août 2012)

Bas alors la je ne isas pas d' ou vient le problème.


----------

